# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  LA MISDIRECTION, el seguro de los magos

## Moss

Este es un artículo publicado en la revista GENII en Junio de 1976, escrito por Jason Randal y traducido por Luis H. Trueba.

Es un compendio bastante elemental que no sé si debería ir aquí, o en iniciación, para fomentar las lecturas teóricas de los más iniciados, pero bueno, en principio, aquí queda.


P.D.- Se lo dedico con todo mi cariño a Cacereño_69, para que vea que la Magia es algo más que pasar unas cartas encima de otras. Cacereño...perdona por los palos recibidos hombre. ¡Animo!


Un saludo.

----------


## Moss

LA MISDIRECTION, EL SEGURO DE LOS MAGOS 

El mago entretiene a su público engañándole de una manera agradable y divertida. Les da problemas a resolver, habilidades que apreciar, los divierte y puede hacer que su personalidad sea recordada con verdadero afecto. 
Para cumplir estos objetivos, el mago cuenta, además de su destreza, con muchas técnicas y principios físicos. 

El público sigue el acto mágico con cierta espectaci6n y desea ser engañado y entretenido. Cuando actúa un mago cuyos trucos se detectan con facilidad, pierde su fama de hábil y se encuentra desafiado mentalmente por su audiencia. 
Por otra parte, un mago puede ser intachable en su técnica, pero si la ejecución es pobre o su actitud no es entretenida, el acto puede ser un fracaso. 

Como Dariel Fitzkee señaló, el mago no engaña a los sentidos sino a la mente. Se consigue este asombro en los espectadores, bien porque a través de una serie de hechos aparentemente naturales se desemboca en un resultado ilógico, o bien porque a través de hechos inusitados e inexplicables se llegan a resultados lógicos alcanzables, solamente, gracias a los poderes del mago. 

Para conducir a su audiencia por el camino de la ilusión, un mago usa principios más normales de lo que parecen y técnicas que aparentando ser inofensivas le permiten realizar el efecto deseado. 

El problema comienza cuando los espectadores se desvían del camino indicado y van por el suyo propio, descubriendo ideas que no deben ser descubiertas, recordando hechos que no deben ser recordados, y prestando atención a movimientos que deberían pasarles desapercibidos. 

La MISDIRECTION es el arma principal en el arte de la ilusión. Es el poder con que contamos para conducir al espectador hasta la inevitable trampa. Es el arte de dirigir a alguien a algún sitio sin razón alguna. Sus técnicas son muchas, pero nunca van solas. La misdirection trabaja mano a mano con las ideas y técnicas mágicas para, entre todas, asegurar un buen fin a los intentos del mago. 

Muchos magos hacen que cosas completamente normales se comporten de forma anormal: Cambios de color de navajas, violines flotando en el aire, tigres que desaparecen de su jaula, etc... La gente tiene sus ideas muy claras sobre cómo se comporte el mundo y sus objetos. No obstante, esta violación no amenaza al sentido de la realidad del público porque, sabedores de que el mago usa técnicas especiales, son capaces de suspender su incredulidad durante la ejecución del juego. 

Según la psicología de Gestalt, la gente, para sentirse cómoda debe obtener la explicación de las cosas por sí misma. Cuando encuentran una nueva experiencia, recuerdan rapidamente situaciones parecidas en su pasado y reúnen los indicios presentes para, juntándolos a los anteriores, dar la “definición de la situación”. El público de los magos, generalmente, ignora lo que éste hará o cuando exactamente lo hará. Esto deja en libertad al mago para ir definiendo o explicando la situación que se desarrolla. Conociendo esta ventaja, adquiere el-poder de controlar y dirigir a los espectadores y, mientras adopta una postura natural y sincera, puede hacer uso de todas la herramientas de su bolsa de juegos. 

Algunos movimientos son fácilmente disimulables, mientras que otros, imprescindibles para producir el efecto deseado, parecen algo antinaturales y sospechosos, o descubren algún indicio para desvelar el misterio. La misdirection se utiliza para dirigir la atención de los espectadores lejos de estos indicios, hacia cualquier otro aspecto de la presentación. Si se adecúa correctamente a la situación, nos protejerá contra la decepción de la audiencia. La misdireccion es, verdaderamente, el seguro de los magos. 

Algunos utilizan Las técnicas de la misdirection solamente cuando hacen movimientos sospechosos; no obstante, los más experimentados saben que debe ser empleada a lo largo de todo el efecto, para que no haya ningún movimiento fuera de su sitio. Todas las palabras de la charla y todos los movimientos deben parecer un continuo fluir de bien integrados hechos que conducen al sorprendente final. 

La misdirection posee varias técnicas dependiendo del tipo de movimiento que debe proteger, o del propósico para que se usa. A continuación se describen las diferentes formas y ejemplos de su uso en los efectos mágicos. 

MISDIRECTION DE ACTITUD

La actitud del mago ante ciertos movimientos o cosas hace que la audiencia las considere poco importantes e insignificantes. Por ejemplo: El ilusionista dirige la atenci6n sobre su ayudante que flota en el aire insistiendo en que no hay ningún hilo que la sujete, pero no presta ninguna atención al soporte que realmente la mantiene. Durante la desaparición del pájaro y la jaula, La mesa parece una cosa sin importancia. En las monedas a través de la mesa, jamás se atrae la atenci6n sobre la mano cargada. 

MISDIRECTION POR TRANSFERENCIA 

Durante una representaci6n, la atención del público se dirige generalmente sobre el mago. En los momentos críticos este debe transferirla, bien a su ayudante, bien a cualquier miembro de la audiencia. Por ejemplo: El mago que desea realizar una manipulación en la baraja para llevar la carta elegida a la última de abajo, en el momento oportuno se gira y hace una pregunta al voluntario que le ayuda. Cuando la mirada del público se dirige a esta en espera de una respuesta es cuando puede ejecutarse el movimiento tramposo. Otro método de transferencia en el que no interviene la palabra puede ser el que la bella ayudante se mueva dando unos pasos por el escenario, o que lance un objeto a algún espectador. 

MISDIRECTION POR REPETICION 

El mago acostumbre a su público a ciertos gestos y movimientos. Los espectadores, después de comprobar repetidamente que dichos movimientos no producen efectos extraños,relajan su atención. La próxima vez que se repitan no les darán ninguna importancia. Un buen ejemplo es Slydini, que constantemente lleva sus manos al borde de la mesa durante su acto. Cuando el público esta acostumbrado a esta clase de movimientos, Slydini puede descargar en su regazo cualquier cosa sin que nadie sospeche nada cuando hace este movimiento. 

MISDIRECTION VERBAL 

Generalmente los movimientos del mago son seguidos con mucha atención, y 
esta intensa observación suele resultar fatigosa. El mago cuenta una historia o hace una observación, el publico se relaja y dirige la mirada a su cara y después a sus manos. En este momento puede ser ejecutada la técnica secreta sin que sea apercibida, ya que el público piensa que el mago está dedicado a la charla y no a la manipulación. 

MISDIRECTION SIN PALABRAS 

El mago puede apuntar a cualquier cosa, hacer un gesto con la cara, buscar algo en el bolsillo, ir a por una caja de cerillas, o adelantar un objeto de la mesa. En un conocido juego de monedas, la mano derecha va a la parte de atrás de la rodilla en busca de una moneda; instantes después, la mano izquierda se dirige al cinturón y empalma una gigante. Mientras el público espera el resultado del movimiento de la primera mano, la segunda queda cargada. 

Al lado de las propias técnicas “misdirectivas”, hay principios que deben estar siempre presentes en la mente del Mago. Un importante aspecto a recordar es que cada movimiento y cada palabra deben parecer lógicos y necesarios. El mago no debe olvidarse de que los espectadores están constantemente buscando razones y explicaciones. Cualquier cosa fuera de lugar o innecesaria hará que se fijen precisamente en ella. 

El propio ejecutor debe creer en su misdirection. 
El mago que simula colocar una moneda en su mano izquierda, pero sigue con la vista fija en la otra (que ocultamente conserva la moneda), no seré nada convincente. Los espectadores prestan atención a aquello a lo que el mago se la presta. La técnica debe ser tan familiar que permita dirigir la atención al lugar conveniente simulando que realmente se coloca la moneda. 
El mago que es demasiado insistente o defensivo acerca de lo que hace o deja de hacer, contribuirá a atraer más que a desviar las sospechas. Debería dejar que los movimientos hablasen por si solos, utilizando la palabra en la medida necesaria para reforzar el efecto solamente. 

Para usar con eficacia las técnicas de la misdirection y presentar un juego, el mago debe tener confianza en si mismo y no debe presentar un juego hasta tenerlo concienzudamente preparado. Si se presenta nervioso, los espectadores se encontrarán incómodos. Si se presenta vanidoso, el publico se sentirá “escocido” y no se entretendrá. La frase “a nadie le gusta un escozor” es especialmente cierta para las actuaciones mágicas, y los magos deben conquistar a su audiencia y entretenerla para que después acepten la decepción. La gente, en general, no se divierte cuando se la engaña y, sin embargo, se entretiene ante un mago de buenas maneras, bien ataviado y hábil en su profesión. 

Hay muchos magos excelentes presentando sus actos alrededor del mundo y muchos jóvenes ansiosos de conseguir fama. Algunos estén tan ansiosos se presentar su acto en escena que no dedican el suficiente esfuerzo a su correcta ejecución. 
Los actores, ya sea cantando, representando o haciendo magia, deben buscar la perfección puliendo sus manifestaciones. Si los magos nuevos estudian a los veteranos, leen, y ponen todos sus esfuerzos en refinar todos los puntos de su actuación, tendrán un futuro de grandes y excelentes magos, y conseguirán una personalidad relevante. 


Un saludo.

----------


## Moñiño

Gracias compañero. 



PD: ¿Ande estan los Isi/dis que molaban mas?

----------


## Moss

> Gracias compañero. 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: ¿Ande estan los Isi/dis que molaban mas?



¡Pero si ese soy yo en mi pedaso de burraaaa!... Está bieeeeennn...lo cambiaré. Pero mañana.

----------


## Moñiño

Es que yo soy fan de AC/DC. No te preocupes, que algun dia lo sera tambien tuyo. 




"La Burra" de lado molaria tambien, que se la vea mejor.

----------


## t.barrie

Estás haciendo unos grandes aportes para el foro. La verdad que uno se alegra de ver estos posts.

Grácias Moss ( ya te las había dado en algún momento,no? :Wink1:  )

----------


## Perfil Borrado

¡que buen post!gracias por publicar esto,me sirve de mucho

Saludos

----------


## diego22_prw

Muy bueno sirve de mucho  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

me encantan estos tochopost, muy bueno moss, me a encantado

saludos!

----------


## MCAV

Gracias ;ahora sí que me ha quedado muy claro lo de misdirection

----------


## Coloclom

Una vez más, Moss nos deleita a todos con sus regalos, que no debemos dejar que pasen desapercibidos.

Ya se convierte en algo habitual, y espero que no se canse nunca, porque estas cosas ciertamente nos recuerdan principios fundamentales que siempre debemos tener presentes.

Gracias por el aporte Moss, además, la miss direction es quizá el punto que más me gusta de la magia.

Pd: Yo voto por Moss para forero del mes. Un saludo

----------


## Luis Vicente

No en este, pero sí en un anterior post sobre el tema, y que acabo de leer veo que algunos emplean la palabra *control de la atención* como sinónimo de *misdirection*.
En mi opinión no hay que complicarse la vida con el significado de la misdirection. 
Como sabemos la palabra significa equivocar (miss) la dirección (direction). Es decir, el espectador se equivoca al observar un objetivo, pues el gesto tramposo reside en otra parte. Esta palabra se emplea porque se toma el punto de vista del espectador que mira al lugar equivocado y no nos pilla. Desde el punto de vista del mago, es él que toma el mando y dirige la atención a un lugar diferente o simplemente la relaja para que la guardia baje. Es decir, el mago desvía (divierte) la atención sobre el movimiento tramposo.  Y este es el elemento diferenciador.
El control de la atención “NO ES LA MISDIRECTION”. Por supuesto que para hacer misdirection tienes previamente que controlar la atención de los espectadores, pero controlar la atención implica muchísimas cosas más que desviarla de una trampa. Puedes controlarla para que la gente no se distraiga, para que estén atentos a las condiciones iniciales, para cuando vas a revelar el efecto, etc.  Creo que queda claro que no son sinónimos, es mucho más que ocultar una trampa.  La misdirection es una parte del control de la atención.
También creo que si se asimilan bien sus fundamentos, por otra parte muy simples, es fácil  hacerla. En otro post os comento mis ideas al respecto. Aunque la mayoría de ellas ya las debéis de conocer.
El post enviado por Moss, traducido por Luis Trueba, es muy interesante.

----------


## Ella

el no diferenciar el control de la atencion por "misdirection" viene dado debido a que se ve el juego desde su imagen externa, no desde la mente del mago.
si en verdad existiese la magia y no se necesite encubrir ninguna accion del mago lo unico que hay que hacer es llevar los ojos del espectador a los sitios que le permitan vivir mejor la experiencia, de forma que se logren recalcar los aspectos que potenciaran el efecto que vera tras ellos.
es una forma de frenar el uso de "misdirection" como una muletilla, como un recurso que te sacas de la manga sin mas, permitiendo asi que este presente de forma continua y forme parte del entramado estructural del juego.
por tanto, deja de existir un metodo de distraccion, si no mas bien, aparece un metodo que guia en pro del espectador y que no sirve para ocultar nada ya que lo que sucede es magico.

a mi particularmente me es dificil ver la misdirection (desde siempre, no porque haya leido teorias sobre ello), como una herramienta de distraccion.
al principio, cuando estaba aprendiendo las manipulaciones basicas, me mentalizaba e intentaba aplicar todo lo que aparece en los 5 puntos magicos.
la unica forma de hacerlo era realizando los movimientos a camara lenta y contando pasos ir cumpliendo los ordenes de mirada, aproximacion, etc...
despues todo se hizo mas facil y se ha convertido en algo intrinseco que no necesita un pensamiento paralelo por el cual genere una coreografia cuya raiz oculte parte del secreto del juego.
ha pasado a ser, simplemente, una forma de expresion corporal inconciente que adopto a la hora de manipular ayudandome, a mi tambien, a vivir el efecto sin pensar en el secreto, cuando estoy realizando el truco, pudiendolo trasmitirlo mejor a los demas.

no obstante, hay momentos en algunas rutinas donde si necesito idear una coreografia en pro del secreto, ya no es algo que aparece de forma natural, si no que necesita un trabajo mental.

bueno, concluyendo, jejejeje, a mi modo de ver: la misdirection deja de existir como metodo de distraccion cuando se separa el cerebro del mago de su alma, es decir, cuando el mago cobra vida como tal, como una persona que hace milagros sin tecnica alguna, cuando a medida que se desarrolla el juego se separa de su cuerpo carnal manifestando su espiritu magico que solo se guia por su alma latiente.
deja atras al hombre, que es el que cuenta los tiempo, esta atento a las reacciones, lleva la coreografia donde hay una secuencia tecnica y corporal...etc
es decir, la misma persona se ha dividido en dos...quedando una oculta y otra a la luz, el mago, ya que es la UNICA que todos espectadores ven.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Ella, veo que eres una persona inteligente, y tus apreciaciones atinadas. Cuando se actúa, la técnica debe estar tan asimilada que no hay que pensar en ella. Un psicólogo, entrenador de profesionales de golf (deporte al que soy aficionado) me dio una clase magistral que se grabó en el canal golf del canal satélite. Me vio dar bolas en el campo de prácticas y patear. Me dijo: está bien, la técnica no es mala. Luego, me preguntó por mis resultados en los campeonatos y viendo que no eran demasiado buenos me preguntó qué me pasaba: “Bueno, me falta distancia de pegada, estoy rígido…” le contesté. Luego, me preguntó en qué pensaba antes de dar a la bola. Yo le comenté que algunas indicaciones que me daba mi entrenador. 
Reflexionó unos instantes y dijo: “¡Camina!” Un poco cortado, pues me estaban grabando di un pequeño paseo.
Él me preguntó: ¿Qué has pensado? Yo le respondí. “Nada en particular”, por no decir que estaba pendiente de la cámara.
Él insistió: ¿Has pensado en la técnica de cómo se debe dar un paso para andar?
Yo le miré incrédulo y le respondí que por supuesto que no.
Y me contestó. “Eso es lo que tienes que hacer cuando estés delante de un golpe de golf, no pensar en la técnica. La técnica se prepara en los entrenamientos, se asimila, cuando estés en un campeonato, solo debes pensar dónde quieres mandar la bola.” La técnica la dejas para el campo de prácticas.

Para mí fue una gran lección. La técnica de misdirection o cualquier otra técnica psicológica o manipulativa la tienes que practicar en tu casa hasta que forme una parte integral de ti, que salga automática, sin pensar. La trabajas hasta la saciedad, pero en público la olvidas por completo. Nunca piense “Ahora tengo que distraerlos” o “ahora voy a enfilar” Eso estará integrado y asimilado dentro del conjunto gestual de la actuación, como la técnica de caminar, no se piensa, se hace.

Así conseguirás actuar como si la magia fuera real. 

De todas formas es importante conocer el significado exacto de los términos mágicos, para no llevarnos a equívocos.

----------


## Ella

uy!! me ha encantado el ejemplo de "caminar" nunca habia pensado en ello, ahora todo cobra sentido para mi jajajajaja
ojala tuviese yo esa destreza natural con las cartas jajajajaja

nadie dice nada sobre la difrenciacion de "misdirection" que hace ascanio?? grado medio, minimo, 3º grado..

----------


## Moss

> La técnica de misdirection o cualquier otra técnica psicológica o manipulativa la tienes que practicar en tu casa hasta que forme una parte integral de ti, que salga automática, sin pensar.


Vicente, dice usted de entrenar el control de la atención, en casa, en soledad; ¿cómo se entrena eso?.
Por supuesto que hay que llevarlo estudiado, pero la única manera de "entrenar" es en directo, toreando, como usted dice.
¿Cómo saber si nuestra pregunta es lo suficientemente obnubilante?, ¿cómo saber si nuestra mirada lo suficientemente fuerte? Sí, claro, probando; pero, ¿como se practica el Control de la atención?

----------


## Animadora

> Comentando lo que a su vez ha comentado YaGo, debo decir que estoy y no estoy de acuerdo con ello.
> 
> La misdirección como tal dura simplemente un segundo, lo justo para esconder un movimiento tramposo o lo suficiente como para que la mirada resbale sobre algún objeto o acción.
> 
> Eso sí, ese instante, ese segundo o simplemente inculcar esa actitud al espectador para que su mirada resbale a ciertos manejos debe cuidarse durante el juego. Un ejemplo es la naturalidad condicionada, la diversión física con miradas (no puedes llevarla a cabo satisfactoriamente si la única vez que miras al público es exactamente en la que necesitas que te correspondan) y un sinfín de ejemplos el más ambicioso es la atmósfera mágica, que si bien no es un grado de diversión, actúa como tal y se lleva a cabo y prepara como tal.
> 
> Y algo que creo importante és la traducción exacta de la palabra missdirection al castellano, yo simplemente opto por castellanizarla como misdirección si tengo dudas, pero creo que la idea que mejor expresa su significado es control de la atención, ya que no simplemente se limita a desviarla a cualquier punto sino a ese que nos conviene el espacio, el tiempo y con la intensidad suficientes como para desviarla lo requerido pero sin qeu se note que la estas desviando, a veces ni tan siquiera se desvía la atención, simplemente se atenúa, por ello creo que el termino distracción o desvío de la atención es erróneo.


He trAIDO est aporte desdses otro hilo

----------


## Luis Vicente

Repito lo dicho. La misdirection es una parte del control de la atención. No hay que confundir el todo con la parte. Los nacidos en Madrid son españoles, pero no todos los españoles han nacido en Madrid. El control de la atención es un concepto más amplio. Para hacer magia hay que controlar todo el tiempo la atención, y la misdirection sólo se utiliza en ocasiones.

Respondiendo a Moss: Se practica en casa imaginando algo que pensamos que va a funcionar basándonos en nuestra experiencia o por consejo de otros magos más experimentados. Luego, hay que probarlo ante el mundo real y si no ha funcionado no hay más remedio que cambiarlo.  Nada puede sustituir eso. Tampoco he dicho que empezar se fácil. Es más fácil cuando se han compredido bien sus fundamentos.

----------


## Luis Vicente

También respondiendo a Moss, ahora vendría a cuento hablar de aplicaciones concretas a técnicas para practicarlas en casa. Pero como no se pueden revelar secretos en esta parte, tendríamos que abrir un hilo en la parte secreta.

----------


## Coloclom

esto es parte de una teoría mía, quizá equivoca, os pongo el resumen, y mi pregunta es: puedes considerarse esto un control de atención? o estoy equivocado? es realmente su intención?


Cuando Juan Tamariz toca su violín imaginario después de finalizar el juego, ¿alguien piensa que pretende poner la nota graciosa o celebrar que le haya salido bien?

Yo creo que su intención es que pensemos eso, pero considero que esa es su escusa para crear un vacío en el tiempo que transporte el reciente recuerdo del juego, al pasado (de memoria instantánea a memoria a corto plazo) desviándolo de un posible análisis por parte del espectador (Es cierto que Tamariz no precisa utilizar este tipo de técnicas, pero es tal su manía por la perfección, que no perdona ni el más mínimo detalle). El echo de que lo repita con frecuencia, hace que nuestra memoria cree una serie de asociaciones de recuerdos, siempre Tamariz y su violin,... que nos distrae aún más. Es un genio.

Es posible que la intención de Juan sea que el espectador sólo recuerde la magia? que se olvide de todo lo demás y el recuerdo que le quede sea que con total limpieza y sin ningún tipo de manipulación, tal vez incluso sin haber tocado la baraja?

----------


## Moss

> Cuando Juan Tamariz toca su violín imaginario después de finalizar el juego, ¿alguien piensa que pretende poner la nota graciosa o celebrar que le haya salido bien?


Con una carta en la mano derecha y el mazo en la izquierda; hace el violín...y toma enfile. "¿no es tu carta?"- pregunta- "¿cuál era tu carta?"...gesto mágico y ya no hay violines; hay violines, trompetas, tambores y platillos. Joder, el Maestro...


Para Vicente: Me pongo a ello. Lo del hilo digo.

----------


## Ella

yo creo que como tamariz no puede dar saltos (que los da) o aplaudirse el mismo, tiene tanta energia y emocion que no hace otra cosa que cantar y para acompañar, pues toca el violin, jajajaja
es una forma de sacar su entusiasmo, nunca os ha dado ganas de tocar el violin a vosotros tambien tras un juego? o gritar??....

MOSS:

la misdirection no tiene que ser una forma de practicar aislada, si no que cada vez que practiques un juego intentar aplicarla.
hay varios principios ya estudiados como la alternancia de miradas o la prioridad de movimiento.
a partir de ahora solamente has de pensar: donde miraria si no hay trampa? o como mirarias al objeto que piensas tomar..etc
si no has leido los 5 puntos magicos, este es un buen comienzo, y si ya  lo has hecho, llevalo a la practica

en la cartomagia no se cuanta relevancia tiene, pero al menos en las monedas es el pan de cada dia, de hecho una tenica ejecutada sin ella, a mi modo de ver, esta mal ejecutada, ya que no es un complemento, si no algo mas indispensable, ya que un fd sin misdirection canta y te hace pensar

empieza grabandote y si cuando veas el juego tu no sepas como has hecho lo que has visto, vamos,que picas en la misdirection...es que vas bien encaminado

te he subido a youtube cosas que he encontrado por ahi, como ejemplo de "mirar al espectador en el momento oportuno" y "cruce de miradas"
(por dios, cuantos años de eso!!!, mira como los movimientos estan algo robotizados en el primero y luego eso va desapareciendo en los otros)

(EDITADO)

----------


## Moss

Ella, te agradezco el esfuerzo. No sé como escribir...

Coño Claudia, que no me dices nada nuevo tía. No quiero parecer desagradecido ni nada de eso, pero es que lo de "mira un buro volando" ya me lo sé Claudia.

 Los tiros van por otro lado. 

Por supuesto que cuido las cobeturas en la construcción de los juegos que hago. Pero entre líneas, leyendo a Luis Vicente, creí entender (y entendí bien), que realmente hay "técnicas" de entrenamiento para esto.

Ah! un FD se puede hacer perfectamente sin misdirection.


Espero no haberte molestado. Un saludo Claudia.

----------


## Ella

> Ella, te agradezco el esfuerzo. No sé como escribir...
> 
> Coño Claudia, que no me dices nada nuevo tía. No quiero parecer desagradecido ni nada de eso, pero es que lo de "mira un buro volando" ya me lo sé Claudia.
> 
>  Los tiros van por otro lado. 
> 
> Por supuesto que cuido las cobeturas en la construcción de los juegos que hago. Pero entre líneas, leyendo a Luis Vicente, creí entender (y entendí bien), que realmente hay "técnicas" de entrenamiento para esto.
> 
> Ah! un FD se puede hacer perfectamente sin misdirection.
> ...



jajaja, no me molesta :D
pero el grabarse es la mejor tecnica de entrenamiento, lo mismo el describir y dibujar paso a paso las miradas y movimientos en un papel, e intentar hablar con ellas mirandose al espejo mientras se mueven las manos.
desglozar todo como una coreografia y realizarla al practicar por pasitos contando tiempos.
por ejemplo:
como digo (sin hablar) que voy a cojer una taza? como hago que la taza destaque??..
si simplemente vas y la tomas no cobra importancia, pero si antes dices "voy  tomar la taza" (con la mirada y expresion) y luego vas y la tomas es muy distinto...
como hago para que destaque la taza azul y no la blanca si tomo las dos por igual? cual mano se movera primero? como mirare a cada una? he de mirar las dos?
cosas tan chorras como:cuando levantar una ceja y por que? o cual de las dos o ambas?
a nivel cartomagico: cuando poner cara pensativa mirando al cielo? es un recurso muy utilizado este gesto...
hasta que no tengas estudiado el movimiento cual fotograma desde relajacion hasta otra vez la relajacion, y te empiece a salir fluido no puedes llevarlo a la practica diaria, si eso es a lo que te refieres con "tecnica de entrenamiento".

el saber/conocer en que momento se ha de ver al espectador, o alternar miradas, no quiere decir que se sepa hacer o se haga en los momento correctos  :Wink1:  (oportunismo y timmign son cruciales)

solo hay que ver la cantidad de gente que se ha leido los 5 puntos magicos y ver que son muy pocos los que practican BIEN la misdirection.
la de aficionados que hay por ahi que en todo un juego cartomagico no te pierden el contacto a los ojos, que agobiante!! no hay relajacion en todo el juego. o hacen la misdirection en el momento incorrecto cuando ya nadie les presta atencion, o lo que es aun peor, que quieren dar protagonismo a la misdirection y la realizan como tras una pausa...de forma premeditada/pensada.

(pd: en el foro mejor "Ella" que no todo el mundo sabe mi nombre y luego se pueden perder al leer :D )

EDITO: y un fd sin misdirection se puede hacer pero seria una M jajajaja, asi de claro, y si, hay gente que lo hace y por eso se ven los aficionados que se ven en españa en la magia con monedas, precisamente no destacan.
por que la gente tiene la necesidad de mostrar ambas manos vacias tras una desaparicion o la gente sospecha/quiere ver la otra mano? porque nos se ha aplicado misdirection...
la misdirection bien aplicada en un fd te dice: mira, una moneda...la metere en esta mano vacia...de acuerdo?
es en ese "de acuerdo" cuando el espectador te mira a los ojos porque tu le ves y es cuando realizas la trampa
y todo esto solamente dicho por la mirada.

----------


## Moss

> ...el saber/conocer en que momento se ha de ver al espectador, o alternar miradas, no quiere decir que se sepa hacer o se haga en los momento correctos 
> 
> solo hay que ver la cantidad de gente que se ha leido los 5 puntos magicos y ver que son muy pocos los que practican BIEN la misdirection.
> la de aficionados que hay por ahi que en todo un juego cartomagico no te pierden el contacto a los ojos, que agobiante!! no hay relajacion en todo el juego


Ahí me has "dao" Ella. Pásate por aquí, plis. Que no se te escape este hilo.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ewpost&t=21240

----------


## Ella

nos mudamos!! jajajaja, ese post promete
perdona que me repita pero:




> Ah! un FD se puede hacer perfectamente sin misdirection.



me ha dolido en el alma...sobre todo porque hace nada vicente ha dicho que el control de la atencion ha de estar prseente en TODO el juego y que la misdirection forma parte de ella.
ahora como puedes decir que un FD se puede hacer sin misdirection!!
si slydini levantara la cabeza... :D

de deberes: leete a tamariz hablando sobre el fd en la via magica y en los 5 puntos magicos, y si tienes tiempo tambien a Gea

por cierto, uno de los videos que te puse (que ya lo quiete porque te lo sabias)


> Coño Claudia, que no me dices nada nuevo tía. No quiero parecer desagradecido ni nada de eso, pero es que lo de "mira un buro volando" ya me lo sé Claudia.
> .


 era la secuencia que describe el propio VERNON sobre la cobertura fisica del FD que muchos magos han estudiado...pero como ya te lo sabes....

----------


## Moss

Vale Ella, pero ante la incomprensión de todos, yo sigo afirmando que la Tierra es redonda.

Y cuando dije, y lo sigo diciendo, que un FD se puede hcer sin misdirection, me refería,  por ejemplo, a una simple moneda, no a un melón.

----------


## eidanyoson

Moss, ¿tu quieres hacer magia o un truco?

Un fd sin misdirection es eso, un simple truco, no magia. Porque sólo engañas a los ojos. La magia ha de engañar a los 5 sentidos (especialmente, también al cerebro).

Yo puedo hacerte un dl sin misdirection y otro con, y te aseguro que el convencimiento por parte del espectador no es ni por asomo parecido.

Otra cosa, es saber lo que necesitas para tú juego. Eso es lo que hay que estudiar. Las técnicas adecuadas, el ritmo, las pausas, los silencios, los tiempos muertos... todo eso, también es parte de un juego, y no lo miramos.

Y no es que le de la razón a Ella, porque es ella, es porque lo hago yo. Mi técnica es malísima (corrigiéndola cada día) y cuando funciona un juego, es porque estudio todo lo demás tanto, que nadie se centra en un punto, si no en el conjunto (es lo que yo quiero), y el conjunto es imposible.

----------


## Ella

> Y cuando dije, y lo sigo diciendo, que un FD se puede hcer sin misdirection, me refería,  por ejemplo, a una simple moneda, no a un melón.


a eso tambien me refiere yo...un fd es un fd independientemente del material que se utilice para llevarlo a cabo, como si usas una miga de pan o si esta dentro o fuera de una rutina...


tampoco voy a darte mas la charla sobre esto ya que veo que no piensas cambiar de opinion y a lo mejor lo hagas cuando empieces a leer y ver las diferencias o tengas la oportunidad de ver los reslutados a traves de otros magos.
ya que hoy ibas a estar en un hotel y desesabas material para con el cual entretenerte....yo creo que podria ser un buen momento para ponerte a ello.
Tamariz dedica un capitudo entero (medio libro) sobre un simple y llano falso deposito, y si con una sola moneda, en la via magica, e incluso lo utiliza de ejemplo para explicar cuando se es mago  y se hace magia (a quien llama "ilusionista malo" tamariz, al que hace un fd sin mas).
solamente tu forma de pensar ya revela unna laguna, y de las gordas, no solo a nivel numismagico, si no a nivel magico en general(a mi modo de ver): que uno puede pasar de misdirection si se trata de desaparecer una sola moneda, si es una rutina con muchas monedas, no,pero ya que es una sola..para que??...pero tampoco le veo logica, por que con muchas si y con una no?
y lo que es peor aun, habiendo leido este post y el de las emociones...en fin...


hace nada eidan, alguien que controla la distracion y el oportunismo como pocos...te puede cargar del regazo 3 zapatos y no te enteras, y todo por distracion. puso algo en el foro que copio y pego.




> Muchos magos y no me refiero a novatos tan sólo, piensan que la misdirection consiste en mirar a un lado y que la gente te siga. y se quedan en eso, NADA MÁS.
> 
> El arte del lenguaje no verbal y del verbal (este es el más olvidado), es una asignatura pendiente y suspensa en la mayoría.
> 
> Señores, la próxima vez que estudiemos (y he escrito ESTUDIEMOS) un juego, analizadlo TODO, incluso cuando respiras, como los cantantes. Y no, no es una broma (ahora me leo de nuevo y a ver si me lo aplico )



pd: tu no dices que la tierra es redonda, si no cuadrada, y con un agujero en medio que impide su vida en ella jajajaja

----------


## Ella

por cierto, para el foro en en general (dejemos ya a moss tranquilo jejeje), como lo mismo hay alguien interesado en el tema del fd y la aplicacion del control de la atencion y misdirection en el, y ya que se ha abierto un post "especial" para poner ejemplos practicos de misdirection. pongo algunas fuentes que pueden servir de ayuda de donde se puede aprender su importancia, indespensabilidad y ejecucion practica:

el toque de vernon ("la magia de vernon")
anecdota de vernon que aparece en "el libro"
estudio del fd de Gea ("mi magia con sus monedas")
refuerzo del fd de joaquin navajas ("monedas personales")
"los 5 puntos magicos"
"la via magica"
"la magia de slydini"

*edito: en "la magia de ascanio vol.1"- el estudio que hace sobre el movimiento en transito (la rutina con okito que aparece en "la magia española del siglo XX" y en otro de los tomos de la magia de ascanio tambien merece un estudio)

**edito2: me olvidaba!! la seccion dedicada a slydini del "coinmagic" (de kauffman), iba a decir solo su fd en mesa pero ya puestos....

sorprendente: cuantos magos y libros han dedicado un capitulo de su vida a estudiar algo tan basico y simple como un fd de una moneda...
en este sentido tenemos suerte los numismagos al poseer una recopilacion tan extensa, rica y variada. y repito, esto no es material donde aparezan fds, si no donde se estudian desde el punto de vista del control de la atencion y misdirection.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Buen lío se ha formado con esto de la misdirection... Creo que muchas veces la interpretación del significado exacto de las palabras es lo que nos confunde, cada uno le da unos matices diferentes. Por eso quise hacer la diferenciación entre control de la atención y misdirection. O a lo mejor es que yo no conozco el motivo de la discusión. Sin entrar en polémicas pues yo empleo la misdirection en general, aunque por la técnica no me haga falta. Veamos un ejemplo con un juego:

Vamos a olvidarnos de las dificultades técnicas:

Imaginemos este efecto de la desaparición de la  monedad. Has captado toda la atención de los espectadores y les dices: No apartéis la vista de mi mano. Colocas de forma indudable la moneda en la palma de la mano añadiendo, no pestañees. Le das una ligera pausa  para darle misterio y  la moneda desaparece. Luego, igual de claro la moneda  reaparece. ¡Es de gran impacto! ¿Alguien lo duda? Y si ya has seguido todo lo dicho por Tamariz sobre las pistas falsas...pues mejor, que mejor.

Este efecto se puede lograr, los numismágicos lo saben. De hecho es uno de mis favoritos, lo hago mucho en magia improvisada, luego sigo con una rutina más elaborada. Muchos magos importantes tienen sus versiones. Finn John hacia en TV una muy espectacular y limpia, Apollo y Shoot Ogawa  también tienen algunas. Encontrarás versiones de aparición y reaparición de una moneda de Leipzig, Dai Vernon, Ramsay. Todas están realizadas con los ojos y la atención de los espectadores pegados a las manos del mago durante la técnica de desparición. Sin misdirection alguna, el secreto es tan bueno que no hay que emplearla... 

Pero eso no quiere decir que no trabajemos todo nuestro arsenal de divertir y emocionar con nuestros gestos y palabras. Solo que en este caso concreto no usamos misdirectión. Y por eso  en este ocasión estoy con lo que creo que Moss se estaba refiriendo: Hay falsos depósitos que se pueden hacer sin Misdirection, eso sí no todos, y no todo el tiempo, sería aburrido y un simple rompecabezas.

----------


## Ella

mmm, no me termina de convencer, jajaja, lo mismo soy cabezota

el hecho que una tecnica sea lo suficientemente limpia que no necesite de misdirection no quiere decir que no se deba hacer, interpretando misdirection como tal, una forma de distraer ya que ella ayuda al juego.
la misdirection, en el caso de desaparicion/aparicion de moneda, juega  papeles importantes.
por un lado distrae (necesario o no) y permite una coneccion entre mago y espectador en el momento algido haciendole participe de forma mas cercana.

a mi modo de ver, la magia actual con monedas (ya que se pone de ejemplo a Ogawa) es muy basta, y carece de tacto artistico, el movimiento puede ser elegante pero es complejo dentro de los parametros de naturalidad, estando limitada, en mayor parte, por una tecnica manipulativa espectacular y admirable.
no se piensa en el efecto si no en la tecnica "chula" que se quiere usar.
eso no quiere decir que se puedan hacer juegos buenos, pero la mayoria de estos son poco emotivos o al menos no alcanzan la repercusion que podrian alcanzar.
no te llegan al corazon, al menos a mi.

Ogawa tiene  una aparicion de moneda que me encanta, no es de el, pero en uno de sus dvds aparece.
consiste en tomar algo del aire, pasarlo de una mano a otra, introducirlo en la mano (mostrando su palma) y de pronto, pillada por los mismo dedos, aparece la moneda.
de todo lo que hace con monedas en sus dvds, esta aparicion y su rutina con monedero son lo mejor, y en ellas usa la misdirection.
luego esta el famoso "jueguesillo" triniti, que para mi gusto es frio y le falta tacto si se realiza como lo realizan ellos (en el dvd es apollo), porque falta coneccion con el espectador.

pero claro, yo voy a lo grande, yo no me limito a cumplir, lo digo porque habra gente que considere que el "trini" esta muy bien como esta...pero yo creo que se puede mejorar y mucho.

en el caso que comentsa vicente: en un juego de aparicion/desaparicion no se esta viendo el FD como forma aislada, si no dentro de un juego en donde los aspectos del mismo (charla, ambiente) pueden cubrir las necesidades/carencias de la misdirection.
de la misma forma, el hecho que haya dos efectos (desaparicion y la posterior aparicion) hace que la desaparicion pase a un segundo plano tras ver la reaparicion de la moneda  ya que, por lo general, una persona puede (tal vez) sospechar sobre la desaparicion, pero es la reaparicion en la misma mano (que preaviamente vio completamente vacia) la que le da la bofetada y le hace creer.
con lo cual en este caso, no se puede valorar el fd como una tecnica, si no que todo el juego forma parte de un conjunto interrrelacionado donde hay una multidependencia de unos con otros
nadie aplaude cuando la moneda desaparece, si no cuando reaparece.

si se hace un fd:
-realizando la tecnica al mirar los ojos u otro objeto
-realizando  la tecnica en el momento de la relajacion del espectador
es misdirection, y aveces es algo tan propio de nosotros que no somos conscientes de su ejecucion (pique o no pique la gente).
incluso se podria incluir las acciones en transito (con su respectivo control de la atencion) ya que se realizan cuando el cuerpo aun no se ha relajado, por tanto forman parte de la secuencia del fd asi ya que haya realizado la trampa, actuando como un refuerzo que la moneda esta en el puño y distraccion hacia la otra mano ya que cobra importancia el ojbeto que se toma con ella
por ejemplo, yo, en el ejemplo que has puesto, vicente, hubiese mirao a los ojos al decir "no pestañeis"

no consigo imaginarme un fd sin misdirection por muy simple que fuese, tal vez es mi metodo de trabajo el que no me permite visualizar algo asi....
asi no sea necesaria siempre utilizo misdirection, de hecho no me planteo nunca el no usarla, ya que no la busco de forma premeditada, no es mi as que escondo en la manga, en todo caso es mi "trampa" para conseguir que el espectador viva mejor el juego, solamente mirarle a los ojos y el que me vea con una cara de suspense acompasada con mi voz cadensiosa(estoy cubriendo una tecnica y a la vez trasmitiendo una emocion, que se sumara al efecto que vera, la desaparicion, consiguiendo una respuesta mayor), ese gesto: mirada+voz+gesticulacion, enviai una flecha emocional que se suma a la atmosfera creada
es una flecha invisible ya que el espectador recordara que nunca perdio de vista la mano, asi me haya mirado a los ojos...
nunca pienso en misdirection como recurso para que no pille el truco (asi valga para eso, pero para mi es algo secundario que cae por su propio peso).

voy a poner el ejemplo un video de un japones con una tecnica sorprendente haciendo una aparicion y desaparicion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynaLH...eature=related

el juego no tiene misdirection ni direccion de la atencion: si se hubiese grabado con la cara seguro que miraria a los espectadores al principio y luego se encerraria en si mismo mirando monda/mano segun aparecion/desaparicion (sin misdirection)
todo el mundo que lo vea va a flipar ,y seguramente nadie sospeche del metodo, pero estoy 100% segura que los aplausos que recibira seran  aludiciendo a su destreza manipulativa o habra gente que pregunte por el gimmick/edicion del video (es pura tecnica, no hay nada de eso).
el juego esta construido en base de un timming perfecto que le denota ritmo a la rutina
pero al juego le falta alma.

si es verdad que la misdirection forma parte del control de la atencion, pero yo iria aun mas alla: la misdirection es el control de la atencion cuando esta se realiza durante un "punto caliente" del juego.
asi que tenemos el mismo principio que cambia de nombre segun el momento, como un dia: lunes, martes, miercoles....un dia de 24 horas cobra diferentes nombres segun el orden de secuencia en que aparezca durante la semana.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Yo me acojo al visión de John Carney. El al principio pensaba que la misdirection era precisamente eso, un seguro cuando alguna tecnica no salia demasiado bien. Hace tiempo que piensa que lo que es un seguro es ejecutar las tecnicas a la perfección, por si la misdirection falla, como dice la frase lapidaria "missdirect all the time". La misdirection debería hace funcionar permanentemente lo uno hace, pero sin descuidar las técnicas.

Saludos

----------


## Luis Vicente

Bien, “Ella”.  No pretendo convencerte, sino comentar mi punto de vista. En general estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices respecto a los magos modernos de monedas. La magia que vemos en youtube (y en algunas conferencias) es fría, únicamente está pensada para intentar que los demás piensen fíjate que tío soy y lo bien que lo hago. Y para ese medio está bien, pues no importa el idioma, ni la calidad de la grabación, y dura muy poco la actuación.  De hecho, en un número elevado de esos juegos se vería la trampa en cuanto tengas más de uno o dos espectadores mirándote. Con la cámara fija, los ángulos malos se cubren estupendamente.

También estoy de acuerdo contigo de que no me gusta la tendencia de muchísimos magos modernos, importada de USA y copiada por todo el mundo. Hacen aparecer monedas y desparecerlas sin emociones, sin claridad expositiva de imposibilidad, salen con las manos semicerradas y pretenden que aparecen monedas de la nada,  ¿es eso es mágico? Desparecen monedas repetidas veces y no enseñan que la palma está vacía... Luego se quejan que trabajar para niños de 8 a 16 años es difícil. ¡Claro, como los niños no se conforman con que tu digas que la moneda ha desaparecido manteniendo la mano casi cerrada, la quieren ver, y si les dejas rebuscarían entre tus dedos, en la manga, detrás del  reloj... Con los adultos es igual,  en general son más educados, pero pensarlo también  lo piensan. Por todo ello, lo que comentas en tu Post  lo veo bien.

Pero eso no quita, que en un momento dado, como el ejemplo de la moneda que he puesto, lo puedas hacer sin misdirection alguna, Es un efecto muy rápido y con la charla previa y durante el juego has podido generar el interés adecuado, además son pocos segundos de concentración intensiva para los espectadores y al construir tu rutina más larga ya debes tener en cuenta cómo destruir la explicación más común que los espectadores dan a posteriori: El mago la esconde entre los dedos o en la manga.

----------


## Ella

> Pero eso no quita, que en un momento dado, como el ejemplo de la moneda que he puesto, lo puedas hacer sin misdirection alguna, Es un efecto muy rápido y con la charla previa y durante el juego has podido generar el interés adecuado, además son pocos segundos de concentración intensiva para los espectadores y al construir tu rutina más larga ya debes tener en cuenta cómo destruir la explicación más común que los espectadores dan a posteriori: El mago la esconde entre los dedos o en la manga.



no hombre, si aquie nadie quiere convencer a nadie...ni nadie tiene la verdad absoluta y mucho menos en cosas teoricas donde un año uno se piensa una cosa y dentro de 3 otra, sobre todo nosotros que llevamos poco tiempo en esto...
lo de "no me convence" era una expresion

el juego que comentas es un juego en concreto, es decir, estamos hablando de una cosa puntual.
yo tengo un "problema" y es que suelo ver las cosas visualmente en la cabeza y lo mismo cuando te leo veo algo que no es lo que tu haces, o lo que es peor aun, me veo a mi realizandolo ya que no te conzco.
por tanto seria una conversacion de besugos el que  yo defienda una cosa y tu otra.
tu mensaje anterior (en donde cuentas el juego) tiene una exposicion clara y creo que pensamos igual en todo, y este igual. solo que tu has hecho un parentesis, un stop diciendo: conocis este juego? en el se puede prescindir de misdirection en fp debido al interes previo.
y yo te he contestado que no me veo haciendolo asi, como dices tu, sin misdirection, pero tambien mi magia es poco comun (por decirlo de alguna forma), es muy personal.
aveces grabandome practicas de rutinas nuevas, me he visto (sobre todo cuando estoy sin tocar la magia un tiempo) y me ha parecido algo muy sucio....porque no dirigi bien, o mejor dicho, porque no distraje en el momento oportuno, o simplemente no distraje (hablando del fp), por ejemplo: cuando empiezo mirandome la mano der que tiene la moneda, luego la izq al acercarse, y sigo mirandola mientras la otra se aleja...cuando me veo me desagrada.
 :Cool1:

----------


## Moss

Bueno, bueno,...menudo pollo está montado.

Primero darle las gracias a Vicente por el capote, ha cogido mi idea perfectamene.

Ella, lo que motivó mi comentario, lo del melón, digo,fué leer esto: "EDITO: y un fd sin misdirection se puede hacer pero seria una M. jajajaja, asi de claro,.."

Sobre el resto estoy 99% de acuerdo contigo, debería de estudiar más...pero también debería hacer más deporte, dormir más horas, tener más tiempo de calidad con mis hijos,...pero que se le va a hacer, cada uno hace lo que puede o lo que le dejan.

Siento que tengas un concepto tan bajo de mí cultura mágica, pero con tus enseñanzas y consejos estoy seguro que llegaré lejos. 

Y como no quiero ensuciar más un hilo tan cojonudo, aqui me planto.

Me voy a estudiar que tengo unas horitas libres.

Un beso Ella, con todo el cariño, de verdad.

----------


## Ella

:117: 
no tengo ningun comcepto sobre ti a nivel magico, ni bueno ni malo, ni alto ni bajo...ya que para ello 1º tendria que conocer tu pensamiento personal (no el que has leido, si no el que has deducido y asimilado) sobre la magia, y compartir impresiones

solamente he dicho que tenias una laguna, es decir, un desconocimiento.
yo tengo desconocimientos a nivel cartomagico (millones, y no me refiero a tecnica, si no tambien a aplicar la misdirection, ya que hablamos de ella).

si he sido tal vez brusca, no ha sido mi intencion, puedo entender que tal vez sea muy directa y extensa hablando, por eso procuso suavizar las cosas con "jajaja" y cosas asi...si fuese posible llenaria todo de emoticones pero desde que cambiaron el foro ya no se como se insertan

----------


## Extrem

Muy buen aporte, gracias por compartirlo.

----------


## eldanar

Buen aporte Moss,

En cuanto al tema de la missdirection ¿existe una missdirection activa y otra pasiva o es un todo en uno?.
Me explico, siempre se ha hablado que la missdirection es "algo" que el mago HACE para desviar la atención del público, para "distraer" digámoslo vagamente, pero ¿Se puede realizar missdirection jugando con los elementos de la escenografía? (en caso de espectáculos de salón o escenario).
Digamos que si colocamos nuestros elementos de una forma adecuada y estudiada sobre el escenario, éstos llaman la atención del público en determinados momentos potenciando esa "distracción". Cuando el mago pasa por delante de alguno de ellos, existe una fracción de segundo en la que éste desaparece y vuelve a aparecer de la vista del espectador, en esa fracción de segundo la vista y la mente del espectador, inconscientemente, se centran el objeto que "desaparece y reaparece" por el _efecto telón._ Esto sería similar a lo que llamamos *Foco de Luz* (no recuerdo quién me habló de este concepto) en el que, sabiendo que todos los objetos tienen una luminosidad propia, cuando un objeto con poca luminosidad que está ocultando a otro con mayor luminosidad que éste deja a la vista al segundo, la atención se centra en el objeto de mayor luminosidad por unos segundos produciéndose así un efecto de missdirection.

¿Podemos entonces hablar de missdirection activa cuando el mago es el que realiza la acción con sus gestos y/o charla, y missdirection pasiva cuando depende de la disposición de objetos en escena?

Saludos titirimágicos.

----------


## DRAKONIS

Interesante la sencillez y propiedad del tema...

Hay un aspecto que en lo particular me llama mucho la atención, y es que en la Misdirection nuestro cerebro o nuestra atención también es doble, no se si me explico, pero tienes 2 mundos, el del espectador y el tuyo (el del Mago)...

Tu cerebro lo entiende bien cuando hay mucha practica, entonces, cuando has ensayado mucho, tu mundo (donde esta la realidad de tus movimientos secretos), se hace casi automático, mientras puedes acompañar al espectador en su mundo de ilusión... y puedes expresar mejor eso que se dice en este post de; _"El propio ejecutor debe creer en su misdirection."_

Es como los pianistas, tienen una mano en el acompañamiento y la otra en la melodía, y la practica hace que las dos se fundan en una sola aunque tengan movimientos independientes unidos por un mismo ritmo (timing)...

Me gustaría que algún experto nos diera su punto de vista al respecto, gracias...

excelente tema.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bien,  voy a tratar de explicarte algo, o mejor dicho voy a tratar de contarte algo,

el proceso de aprendizaje funciona en 4 etapas.

1) I I
inconosimiento inconsiente.
tu nunca sabras, que no sabes, por ejemplo esto que te estoy explicando, tu no sabias que no sabia esto por que nunca existio para ti.

2) I C
inconosimiento inconsiente
tu ahora sabes que no sabe, por ejmeplo ahora entiende que no sabias esto que acabas de conoser.

3) C C
conosimiento consiente
luego de practica, por ejemplo una tecnica, sabes que sabes, por ejemplo tu sabes de cartomagia, consiente mente sabes lo que sabes.

4) C I
conosimiento inconsiente.
lo mas difici de todo, a donde solo llegan los que practican sin parar, 
No sabes por que lo sabes,  sabes tanto de ese tema que te sale como instinto, 
por ejemplo la primer tecnica que aprendiste, que luego de 6 o 7 años, te sale facil y sin ningun peligro, con tanta naturalidad, que no le tienes miedo a los angulos a nada, te sale bien y no sabes por que.


abrazo
ezequiel

----------


## DRAKONIS

Interesante, como escalones,  y es cierto, lo que ya es natural en ti, no genera inseguridad o nerviosismo... por eso repasas el "Canuto" _(Cartomagia Fundamental)_ y te das cuenta de otras mil cosas mas que puedes hacer...

Gracias por responder.

----------

